# pymatuning and mosquito ice conditions?



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey guys normally i would have been out and checked the ice myself already but im just getting over the stomach bug. Anyone been out by the state park at skeeter or by tuttle on pymatuning. Any decent ice out there. Trying to head somewhere tomorrow seeing if it will be worth while to head out that way. I know its just froze a few days ago but you never know Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Had a buddy fish the mouth of the dog park bay today. Ice was iffy. Said some spots spud went through in 2 light hits and other spots were 3-4". Said he's never caught so many 2-5" perch in his life.


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Erieangler51 said:


> Had a buddy fish the mouth of the dog park bay today. Ice was iffy. Said some spots spud went through in 2 light hits and other spots were 3-4". Said he's never caught so many 2-5" perch in his life.


Thanks erieangler51 not enough ice for me. Been pretty slow there thus far. Small walleyes and small perch. Nice gills though. Havent really been able to actually get out into the lake. Doesnt look like we will be able to either. Thanks again.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No problem. We got out there the first freeze up off the cemetery and 305 and some other spots but still found the same thing. Small perch and small walleye galore with an occasional nice fish mixed in.


----------



## Justperchy (May 4, 2012)

Monday morning ice report from Mosquito? No answer at Causeway, thought we would have enough by now....


----------



## EYE MARK (Oct 2, 2009)

Justperchy said:


> Monday morning ice report from Mosquito? No answer at Causeway, thought we would have enough by now....


I thought guys would be on skeeter today. Have the day off but have family plans otherwise I'd be checkng . You could try calling Lakeside Phone330) 637-2862


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

EYE MARK said:


> I thought guys would be on skeeter today. Have the day off but have family plans otherwise I'd be checkng . You could try calling Lakeside Phone330) 637-2862


 Called lakeside they said 3 shantys off 305 which i cant believe lol


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

cdoytek33 said:


> Called lakeside they said 3 shantys off 305 which i cant believe lol


Must important is the bite! Not ice conditions i walk on water!


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

brad crappie said:


> Must important is the bite! Not ice conditions i walk on water!


Haha i guess so bradcrappie. Not for me though. Before i had my little girl you bet your ass id be out there. Wonder how the ice is? Have you been out.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Linda at causeway said she most likely won't open again until spring.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

cdoytek33 said:


> Haha i guess so bradcrappie. Not for me though. Before i had my little girl you bet your ass id be out there. Wonder how the ice is? Have you been out.


Heard 2 t 3in


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Linda at causeway said she most likely won't open again until spring.


Yeah you figure the ice isnt consistant enough for them to have fisherman to come in to make any profit.


----------



## Klingaling (Feb 24, 2007)

I saw 1 shanty off the causeway at 3 pm today south side just out of state launch......I had wide open mouth and said wow!


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Klingaling said:


> I saw 1 shanty off the causeway at 3 pm today south side just out of state launch......I had wide open mouth and said wow!


Fished Tuttle Point in 12 fow today from around 3:30 to 7:30pm. 5 to 7 inches of ice of variable quality. Mostly black but pockets of white ice here and there. A mixture of snow, slush and crust on top. Beautiful day. Bite was intermittent and I missed quite a few. Got decent marks after 4:30 pm. Ended up with 3 perch, a crappie and a channel. One caught on a waxie and the rest on a medium minnow on a treble and shot. My uncle caught 3 perch and one throw-back walleye (14") on a pimple deadsticked. Shoreline was in decent shape when I left tonight but I suspect it will start to degrade tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Northern said:


> Fished Tuttle Point in 12 fow today from around 3:30 to 7:30pm. 5 to 7 inches of ice of variable quality. Mostly black but pockets of white ice here and there. A mixture of snow, slush and crust on top. Beautiful day. Bite was intermittent and I missed quite a few. Got decent marks after 4:30 pm. Ended up with 3 perch, a crappie and a channel. One caught on a waxie and the rest on a medium minnow on a treble and shot. My uncle caught 3 perch and one throw-back walleye (14") on a pimple deadsticked. Shoreline was in decent shape when I left tonight but I suspect it will start to degrade tomorrow (Saturday).


Will you b out there tday ? We have an hour a half drive. We're hoping to at least get a morning out of it


----------



## EYE MARK (Oct 2, 2009)

Was anyone fishng the south end at Pym?


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Will you b out there tday ? We have an hour a half drive. We're hoping to at least get a morning out of it


I'm sorry, won't make it out today. I suspect there will be some people out there. You could give Gateway a call.

I don't know about the south end except that Gateway wasn' t aware of anyone one the south end yesterday. There were people off Tuttle Beach and I think Manning as well.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Northern said:


> I'm sorry, won't make it out today. I suspect there will be some people out there. You could give Gateway a call.
> 
> I don't know about the south end except that Gateway wasn' t aware of anyone one the south end yesterday. There were people off Tuttle Beach and I think Manning as well.


I'm on Tuttle rite now 5 "


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Mike Hatfield said:


> I'm on Tuttle rite now 5 "


How did you do?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Northern said:


> How did you do?


Kept 9 perch and missed a ton


----------

